# Ryobi biscuit Joiner



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi all.. looking at getting a biscuit joiner and curious what people think of the Ryobi? It will not be close to a daily used tool... So I'm not worried about abusing it.. just random projects. I have looked on Craigslist for weeks and only seen one Craftsman so far.. anyone have one? Good stuff? Bad stuff? I'm not a professional wood worker at all.. just a hobbyist so no need for a Domino or anything crazy like that!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Biscuit joints will help with alignment, but don't really add to the structural strength as a mortice and tenon does. They do help when say building a cabinet and you want to add a face frame to plywood sides. Harbor freight has one cheap that works well. I see no advantage in buying anything better.

I've used mine to create the slots in stretchers so I can add button fasteners to hold table tops to the stretchers.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

My biscuit jointer is a Porter Cable. It’s been a very good trouble free tool.


----------

